# Filter by country



## Goodbye (May 16, 2021)

Could there be a way to search for threads posted by users based in specific countries? If makes a difference to the relevance of a lot of replies.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Goodbye said:


> Could there be a way to search for threads posted by users based in specific countries? If makes a difference to the relevance of a lot of replies.


It depends on the privacy settings of the individual poster. If they don’t want to give the information they don’t have to.


----------

